# How much would this unit cost?



## Kopac (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi everyone, just wondering what you think an estimate would be from professional company for these cabinets. All custom, formica counter top.

Ideas for what the cost would be including design/build/install?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Are you looking for pro bono consulting?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Someone is supposed to be able to give you an estimate with the information given??? You give 4 crammed together pictures and none of them even show a full run. No specification on wood, finish, hardware or counter tops? I mean you give virtually nothing.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

$100k.
More detail as AlaskaGuy mentioned and I can probably be more accurate.


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

It's not hard to estimate. 
It's easy enough to see there are 7 bases, all close to the same size.
Off the top of my head without putting a pencil to the paper,
I would put it somewhere in the neighborhood around 6,500.00.

Paintgrade,
Melamine boxes
poplar and mdf doors

For me , I would weigh out a lot of different factors, besides just the build.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

$10,000 without the island. That's thrown out there to cause some rethinking on your request. It's tough to be in business and have someone come into your shop and ask for a price on a cabinet that is, "About this high, this wide, and about this long", using hand motions showing you what they want.

Now for custom. Do you want adjustable or permanent shelves as apposed to pullouts. How about drawer guides? Standard or full extension, soft close? What material do you want the drawers to be made of, solid wood with 1/4" ply bottoms or particle board covered with wood grain? 5 piece drawer of 6 piece? You did say custom. How about hinges? Soft close or standard concealed?

How deep is that cabinet. Looks like 12". Maybe I'll revise my price to 9,000. hehehe
What's with the picture of the wall and island? Is that part of your solicitation?

All the above is just yanking on the OP. If you want answers, you should have a few questions to ask rather "How much for this?" shown in a few pictures.

I just did a complete kitchen, laundry room, and one bathroom for a sister. I had a total of $14,000 in just materials. Superior Alder for all exposed wood, and birch and Alder plywood for the carcasses, solid Alder for 5 piece drawers with full extension guides. She had the countertops made by someone local.

Just last week, she asked me to build 2 vanities for the second floor to match the other stuff I built. The cost for materials is right at 1100.00 dollars…. . Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

My guess based on my areas prices,400 to 500 a square ft. Like other have mentioned it's nearly impossible to tell based on pics.Its like asking how long is a string?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm wondering what the OP's motive for asking the question is? If you go to his gallery and his website it looks like he's already built what's in the picture and he is a professional. He already knows what it cost, or at least he should.

He has other post asking "how much would you pay for this" of other work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Cost to the builder is different than price. Which do you want?


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

> I m wondering what the OP s motive for asking the question is? If you go to his gallery and his website it looks like he s already built what s in the picture and he is a professional. He already knows what it cost, or at least he should.
> 
> He has other post asking "how much would you pay for this" of other work.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Yes, there must be some type of conspiracy going on. 
Go outside and see if there are any black helicopters flying around. lol


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

I believed it was a generic question, getting generic answers.
I didn't think you had to have a set of blueprints to look at something to be able to give a generic ballpark answer.

When someone comes through my door and is serious about having something made is when I start asking all the questions. Looking at something and giving my opinion on the internet is something else.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I agree with Alaskaguy that he is fishing as he is in the business of making the same sort of thing.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Since Kopac hasn't responded we'll never know his motivation.
Red, did you report me and get my thread closed?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I m wondering what the OP s motive for asking the question is? If you go to his gallery and his website it looks like he s already built what s in the picture and he is a professional. He already knows what it cost, or at least he should.
> 
> He has other post asking "how much would you pay for this" of other work.
> 
> ...


If you've been paying attention to politics of late you'd know there are many black helicopter flying around.


----------



## Kopac (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi everyone, I appreciate the feedback! I'm working and didn't have a chance to respond right away.

Yes, I did build this and yes you can consider myself a professional. The project was done over my summer break from college a few weeks ago. I did it for the firehouse I am a member of. Being only 21, i am looking for advice on what others would charge, maybe I should have worded it differently.

I did guess it would be 7-10k for the completed project.. I only charged $3,700, 2k profit over the course of the 3 weeks it took.

Just looking for advice on what others whom are actually doing these all the time will charge. Ill get back later tonight, looking forward to the ongoing replys!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Not do "diss" anyone on this site but I'll suggest your ask this question over at the woodweb's professional cabinet forum. These guy do this kind of work everyday and will have good input for you.

I think you get a some pretty good answers there.

http://www.woodweb.com/index.html


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Kopac, Why are you asking the question if you have already completed the project.

Did you keep track of the materials used (all of them) and their cost?
Did you keep track of your labor hours and pay yourself accordingly?
Did you keep track of your shop (overhead) costs?

If you know all of these numbers plus you made a profit above all costs mentioned above and you are happy with the profit, you know what you should have charged. Your costs are YOUR costs, not someone else. So therefore the question you should ask yourself is if you made enough profit for this project.

You mentioned $2k profit but did you pay yourself for your labor before you figured profit? If not, that $2k is not profit, it is your hourly wage. There is a difference. Profit is what is left over after all costs are included including the labor of ALL people including you. The next question you should ask yourself is how much money I made per hour. If you put in 100 hours on the project and figure your skills are worth $25.00 per hour, then you lost money. If you put in 80 hours, then you broke even. If you put in 40 hours, you profited $1k.


----------

